# how do I make my bread come out soft in a bread machine?



## shea1973 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a Qster 2 lb bread machine which makes good bread.  However it doesn't come out really soft as I want it.  I want to know how to make bread in a bread machine come out really soft like you would buy from the store?  Can you make really soft bread in bread machine?  

Also I am looking for a really good banana bread recipe for the bread machine as well.  I was also wondering if you could put some Banana Liquor in it as well, wonder if it was possible to put in a banana bread and if it would come out good?


----------



## talan64 (Jul 12, 2014)

What I do to keep my bread soft is, as soon as I pull it out of the pan, I rub butter on all outer surfaces of the loaf, then wrap it on a towel to let it cool.  The butter on the outer crusts will keep them softer.  However, you will still not get completely soft crust like in the store.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 12, 2014)

Amish white bread. If your machine screws this up, you need a new machine.

6 cups bread flour

2 cups water

2/3 cup sugar

1/4 cup oil.

4TB vital wheat gluten

2TB yeast

1tsp salt


----------



## foamheart (Jul 12, 2014)

I have never used a machine........ But I always egg wash my bread/buns makes them soft, brown. Get in airtight container as soon as the bread cools.

I think the pros use A dough enhancer, increases shelf life, makes a fluffier bread by increasing the strength with a better texture. Most bakers supply shops sell it with that stuff for whole wheat bread. I am pretty much just old school.

Hmmmm.......... bread machine, ya know folks use those to knead with, imagine that.


----------

